# Optimum length of motorhome



## dw1

HI All ,as part of my seemingly endless research prior to next year's retirement, I've been looking at various vans of various lengths. Some people have warned about lengths that are 'too long' for the continental sites and uk sites, others tell me, 'no', there's no such thing as 'too long'. Given all the vast experience on the forum, what do people think is the optimum length for for manouverablity / access / pitches, both here and overseas? All advice/ viewpoints welcome!
cheers
David w


----------



## CliffyP

Hi
We were advised that 6m is a great length, can park easily etc. But it depends on what layout you want.
Our first van was 6m and we found it a great size, we now have a 7m and whilst we love it, finding parking is that bit harder. But lots more space.
You will get all sorts of opinions, but the best way is to get out and look at some, and get the feel for what suits you best  
Good Hunting


----------



## raynipper

How long is a piece of string???

My ideal would be as large as possible and tow a car. But I have had to compromise and now have a diddy little 7.8m. van.

Ray.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We have a van that is just under 9m we tour with our friends who's van is also just under 9m.

We have been right around the UK including the north of Scotland and Wales. We usualy use CL/CS's, wildcamp or Aire's when in France. We have toured all over europe.

All this has been without any issues, other than getting stuck in mud. I find that most sites can fit a couple of large vans on including CCC / CC sites if you call direct.

You do pay a little more for ferries, usually £20-30 per m over 6-7m.

What it does give you is space to live in comfort and a decent payload. Payload is all important, I cringe when I see small vans with a hugh box on the roof and a motorbike on the rear, I hope they have weighed their van!

Fuel consumption for us is about 24 mpg, so not bad compared to some smaller vans (even better than some). France has just introduced new speed limits for larger vans, not a problem as we just stick it on cruise. There are limits for older drivers (70?) as to driving up to 3.5t.

At the end of the day buy what your happy with  

Andy


----------



## Bob45

We went for the layout first and did not worry too much about length - ours is 6.66M.
We hired a motorhome that was under 6M long to start with and that felt too small but it was very easy to park. Ours is more difficult but much more room.
On balance I would say that any length over 7M is going to be more of a problem on sites and going through those interesting French villages.
Its up to you!

Bob


----------



## andrewball1000

I was concerned about length when I was looking for my first MH two years ago. I wanted to stay within 6m but settled for 6.3 when I found the one I wanted. I realise now that width and ground clearance are more relevant to the back routes I drive.


----------



## DSL2

I guess a lot depends on how competent a driver you are & how easily you get fazed & or flustered!

Having used my 9.2mtr truck for motorsport all last year the whole time spent towing a 6.5mtr trailer, it was a breath of fresh air to be trailer free on our trip to France a few weeks back & had no issues anywhere just required a bit of concentration in a few tiny villages & the odd mini roundabout. 

Honestly the whole 1000 mile French trip caused me less hassle than a previous trip to a race circuit in Wales. It was brilliant to have all the space indoors & inside thw boot when touring around as well as 1500kg payload, we can't wait to go again even the two teenage sons!


----------



## JohnWebb

I decided to stick at 7m, partly as that will fit outside the house when it is there, it normally lives in a secure compound. Any more seems to stick out rather on some aires etc and one sees longer vans sideways taking a lot of space. We have a scooter in the garage so all is contained within the length, I agree about the number of vans which seem to have big weights hanging off the back with maximum lever arm effect. They are effectively about 7m and seem to have little weight on their front wheels! We never get any real problems parking or manoeuvring but the Fiat chassis has a very good turning circle, don't know about the other base vehicles.


----------



## Mikemoss

For ease of driving, width (or lack of it) is more important than length, and turning circle and rear overhang also play a part in overall manoeuvrability.

We haven't faced any problems with parking at 7.2m, although we do need to use (and pay for) two spaces on many car parks. 

As others have said, layout is all important with enough space for the maximum number of people likely to use it coming a very close second.

In short (or long) there's no ideal length - just the one that's right for you. That ferry price thing about 6m is just a red herring in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## erneboy

I agree with Mike. It's either the length you currently have and like or the length you want in your next one because you have discovered that your current one is not quite what you really want, Alan.


----------



## BarnacleBob

I have a 7.5 m m'home which is no problem to fit on UK or European sites so far. It gives us a layout and the space we like and does not cause any difficulties in driving. 

I think most people would agree that from a driving point of view,it is the width that is likely to take more getting used to or make life a little awkward compared with a car, but the length is not the problem you may think it might be.

Anything much bigger (longer or higher) than a 4x4 is likely to give parking problems in UK towns. So if that would be a problem you need a campervan under 2 metres high. 

If you accept that with a motorhome you are going to encounter parking difficulties in many UK towns, and the longer the m'home the more difficult it becomes, and you probably would need to use other forms of transport to visit towns, then go for the layout that you like.
In Europe, France especially, you will find little problem parking in most towns and cities. I haven't so far.

Of course many owners like to store their m'homes on their driveways which may dictate a max. length, but if that is not your wish then all you need to remember is that, like ferries, most storage sites charge by the foot.

Well anyway, good luck and I hope you are happy with whatever you choose.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561

*Size*

Hi

Currently touring in a tag axle - 8.67 metres. It has been hard work in places due to narrow roads, tight pitches and so on.

For sheer go anywhere etc - a 6 metre panel van.

For comfort most of the time - a tag axle.

Compromise in my mind - 7.25 metres ish.

Russell


----------



## javea

I would bear in mind that if you go for an A class you can actually have a shorter vehicle as the front bed space is effectively 'lost' over the front seats. My Hymer is 6.5 metres and I find this an ideal size from the point of driving and parking.


----------



## Addie

If you're going over 6m, you might as well go to 7m as most of the benefits of a smaller van are lost. Sure some motorhomes with a large overhang can still park in a single space (we lost the overhang on our 7m CI on a grass verge behind whenever we could) but it does the whole process a bit more considered.


----------



## EEVpilot

I don't think there's any optimum length, my van is 6.25m and is perfect for us, easy to drive and park and is comfortable. A van with a fixed bed would be an advantage though and this will push the length out to 7m or above to ensure good sized living areas.
Enjoy looking, it's great fun!!!!!

John


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Its not a case of length more what you want in a van. 

We have an 8m van and it is 99% of our needs. 

You can get smaller but you will need to compromise.


----------



## dragonflyer

*Ideal Length*

In my view the best length is the one you are REALLY comfortable driving and Parking. Those members who hold HGV licences and regularly drive large/very large vehicles will be very confident with a long M/H.

In our case we are much happier with a 5.4m coachbuilt with a drop down bed. We are two shorties as well, which makes a big difference to many things - fitting silver screen - washing top of M/H - climbing into cab - etc.

There really is no "one size fits all" about motorhoming. That is part of the joy of having a M/H selected for your own lifestyle.

Joyce


----------



## Suenliam

When I just had the car, the van conversion was big. When I had the van conversion, the first coachbuilt we had was big, after the small coachbuilt the 6.8m Adria is huge. However, we go to France next week with me driving as Liam has had a hand operation. Good practice for me and I think the real problem will come with his navigating  ..... We may be back or we may get lost. Who cares if we get lost - we couldn't now not have the fixed bed and ample space inside.

The bigger the MH the more you get used to sites/parking outside villages/cities and walking or taking public transport - all part of the fun. Never stopped us going where we wanted to even if it takes a bit more planning.

All the best with whatever you decide.

Sue


----------



## GRUMPYOB

It's not how long it is, it's what you do with it!
If you're not sure what you want, try a test drive at a dealer and see if you feel comfortable in it.


----------



## Jezport

Our current MH is a long tag axle van and is no more hassle than our last shorter van. Width is more important on narrow roads.


----------



## PaulW2

Mine is 7.15 m and I've managed ok on the European sites I've gone to though it has at times been pretty close to the limit. Had it been longer I think I would have struggled a bit. I think a number of the pitches allow for vehicles of around 7 metres but not much larger?

Paul


----------



## Mrplodd

Bit of a strange question to ask really. Its a bit like asking which is the best house to buy. I will concur with the other posters. You should consider all of the following.

1. Does your licence cover you to drive a vehicle over 3500Kg? if not that is going to restrict your choice a lot!
2. Do you want a fixed bed? if so you are going to be looking at an A Class or well over 6m. If the answer is no remember you will have to make the bed up EVERY night (and store the bedding somewhere during the day.
3. What size of vehicle are you comfortable driving? (its more about width than length)
4. What payload do you require
5. Are you restricted on storage space (parking not internal space)
6. How much internal "living" space do you require? This may sound odd BUT its an important issue. Imagine you are away on your hols and you have 2 or 3 days of heavy rain, is there enough room inside to do what you want to do for that period? Its not always warm and sunny!!!
7. How much do you want to spend??

I have a 7.5m van and it has a large rear overhang which has to be remembered when in confined spaces (petrol stations especially) It doesn't bother me but it could be a concern for some! 

I have never had any serious problems with the length, however some continental sites are designed for 6m MH's so the pitches can be a "Bit tight" for longer vehicles. If you do go over 6m a decent reversing camera is an ESSENTIAL item. 

As you have probably realised there are an enormous number of factors to be taken into account. There is no right or wrong answer that someone else can provide. Its personal choice, and my main bit of advice would be DONT RUSH the decision, you are looking at spending a LOT of money so make sure you spend it on what YOU feel is the best compromise( because MH purchases always involve some compromises)

Most of all ENJOY whatever you decide to buy


----------



## dw1

Many thanks for all the replies - they've given me lots of food for thought. What's invaluable is the practical experiences people can share. You can only test drive so many, and in a limited number of situations - so to listen to the experiences of others is very very helpful.
best wishes,

David W


----------



## Remus

We have a tag axle m/h at 8.5 metres long. We've just got back from a week in Northern France & Belgium and didn't encounter any probs with length. For the record we used La Chaumiere, Buysscheure (near St Omer) - nice site, Parraquet (parakeet) near Bray Dunes, Camping Vauban in Bergues - nice site and Jeugstadt in Ypres - nice site. It was our first trip and I admit I was a bit worried about the length but, with a bit of forethought and planning all my worries turned out to be groundless.


----------



## Richard_M

Interesting thread.

I have a small one! 17' (about 5.2m). We have only recently started motor homing, and our last trip out was wildcamping in The Highlands.

Now, while we would like more space inside, our m/h was perfect because:

1/ we did go down some roads which ended in a dead end. I could just about turn around in our m/h: any longer and we would have been stuffed.

2/ more than once we met traffic going the other way on single track roads. Even with our little one, it was a squeeze to get past. Again, any longer and you would have a problem.

3/ it fits in to a standard parking space. Very handy if/when you need to go into town.

In short, I have the confidence to go down ANY track anywhere safe in the knowledge that I will be able to get out.

However, if you plan to cruise the motorways of Europe and stay on sites, then I would go for a big one.


----------



## Zebedee

dw1 said:


> Many thanks for all the replies - they've given me lots of food for thought. What's invaluable is the practical experiences people can share.


Hi David

I'm not sure you are focussing on the right criterion? :?

Size matters of course, and the many replies so far will give you an insight into the approximate length for you . . .

. . . but IMHO the habitation layout is the single most important criterion to consider.

By far the majority of your time in the van will be spent parked up and living in it, and if the layout doesn't suit your particular needs - you have made a big mistake.

Many have gone before you and changed vans within a very short time, which inevitably costs a bundle. That's the one I would get right, above all others.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

I'd like to know if theres an ideal height too?!?!?

The first camper we looked at was a longwheelbase syncro VW Transporter, which for weekends away in the UK would have been ace, but really small inside. For two people with walking gear, staying on a site with good showers then maybe that is not a compromise.

We actually bought a small truck, the wheelbase fits in a Tescos space, and we can lose the rear overhang over grass if we're lucky.

We recently met a couple in a Landcruiser 4x4 camper which was small, but as they seemed to only travel where its really warm (Morocco and south!) living outside was what they loved, and also saw no reason to have the space we do.

But we have also not only been to, but enjoyed the time we spent along the top of Scotland in Feb/March 2 years ago. Then you could not live outside!

So where will you go, for how long, in what weather, with how many people and animals who get on how well, with how much extra stuff, wild camping for weeks or fully serviced Caravan Club pitch with restaurant and pool?!?

Answer that and you will know if you need 10' or 30'!!

Wothahellizat Mk1 allowed its Aussie owner to go shopping every 3 months, and keep a whole month of beer brewing under the floor, before he shrunk it to almost normal size!

http://www.robgray.com/graynomad/wothahellizat/index.php


----------



## Rapide561

*Length*



Jezport said:


> Our current MH is a long tag axle van and is no more hassle than our last shorter van. Width is more important on narrow roads.


I disagree re the length. On this trip alone...

1) Unable to use the aire at Sully - "S" shaped barrier to go through - max 7m at a guess.

2) Unable to use the aire at Millau

3) Shipping length for ferries can be higher (we use tunnel thought)

4) Unable to use the sosta near San Remo - like Millau - defined "piches" and no overhang

5) Got stuck in a petrol station in Nimes - ended up getting out via a car wash and a car showroom!

6) Lake Garda area - I know of a lot of site that physically cannot take a 8m + van.

Add to that I am used to 12m plus, then length is deffo an issue.

I will add - in the UK, no issues what so ever. I have also found sites in Italy more accomodating for 9.00 metres than the French.

I am getting a replacement vehicle when back in the UK and given I have more long tours planned, I am seriously considering a down size to a Bolero.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee

Hi David

Russell has almost beaten me to it - I hadn't noticed his post above, and was going to give you a link to another of his posts.

Still worth looking at his comments in >> this post << though I think. They may help you a lot - some very useful observations, and from personal experience too!

Dave


----------



## Richard_M

I've been thinking about this. Correct me if I am wrong, but:

Larger M/h:

Advantages:

1/ more living space, incl fixed bed.


Smaller M/h:

Advantages:

1/ Cheaper to buy
2/ Cheaper to run
3/ Cheaper to take on ferries
4/ Easier to park
5/ Possible to park in towns in normal parking spaces
6/ No need for C1
7/ More maneuverable in small spaces/narrow roads.


Any more?


----------



## The-Clangers

Looks like you have summed it up correctly, maybe add "less stress when driving a smaller motorhome"

We have a sub 6m van and although it is a very nice van, I would like to be able to stretch out a bit more when relaxing. However, the benefits currently outweigh the negatives on it.

Really down to looking at as many layouts as you can be bothered to, and making an informed decision based on your needs and wants.

David


----------



## Sprinta

firstly I wanted the internal layout, then the engine size and towing capacity, then length - while in keeping with our ideal budget

we found the ideal (so far) interior arrangement, engine size, and budget - the length was a minor issue as it was 4 inches longer than ideal - easily resolved by making extensions for the driveway gates so it will fit inside exactly.

it's apparent though that the length of just under 7m can be a royal PITA when I'm in "driving it like a car mode" as then the width and height also come to play. I've just hooked the end of the awning on a mini roundabout sign at home, slapped the windows with branches and had to do a 3 point turn in a single carriageway road while towing - now that was an experience! 

My ideal will be a version of the Tardis next time 
:lol:


----------

